# Free Patterns by Noro



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

Here's eight pages of free patterns.

http://www.knittingfever.com/c/freepatterns/


----------



## chezalvera (Apr 13, 2011)

Great Link. Thanks


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! Thank you for posting. There are some terrific patterns there.


----------



## Clickers (Apr 8, 2011)

Some very nice patterns on this link. Thankyou for sharing.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank you for sharing such a lovely link some very nice things on there.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow! Saw a bunch of patterns for FREE that we're in an Araucania book I purchased not too long ago! 

This is a great link! May save me $ in the future!


----------



## 4pins (Jan 4, 2012)

Anni329 said:


> Here's eight pages of free patterns.
> 
> http://www.knittingfever.com/c/freepatterns/


Thank you sooooo much for this link - it's awesome

Blessings


----------



## Garianne (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the link, great patterns.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Great link, thank you for posting!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx.


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the website will take a look


----------



## brenda1946 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the website will take a look


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great site, thanks.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

WOW! Thanks for finding this great site!


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Great link! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## Novice Sandy (Apr 16, 2011)

Downloaded the pattern for the ruffled tutu skirt for girls. Uses the ruffled yarn. My 2 y/o GD will love it!
Thanks!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

oohhh this is really enabling my addiction


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for the lnk found a bunch of things I would like to attempt


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

wow! thanks, some great patterns.


----------

